# Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?



## Anglerjugend (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr die Fisch und Fang findet.
Findet ihr sie für einen Angeleinsteiger passend? Also was Infos und Tricks und so angeht, oder ist die Qualität von Bericht zu Bericht schwankend?
Oder sind die Infos für einen Einsteiger eher ungeeignet?
Oder habt ihr ne komplett andere Meinung? #6

Und nun noch eine zweite Frage:
Bei dem Jahresabo sind ja immer Prämien dabei
http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1824/ ( runter scrollen ).
Wenn ich mich jetzt für ein Jahresabo entscheiden sollte, fände ich die Zanderrute sehr interessant.
Kennt ihr diese Rute? Was bekommt man damit alles an Land, auch als Anfänger? Sprich wie robust ist die Rute?
Mein Hauptköder wäre der Gummifisch. Stimmt die Härte der Rute für diese Angelei? Weil der Hersteller macht ja immer werbung im eigenen Sinne 

Infos zu der Rute:

Specialist KS II Steckrute "Zander" 2,70 m / 15-55 Gramm WG. Länge 2,70 m 
Transportlänge 1,40 m
2 Teile
Gewicht 245 Gramm


Bei der neuen Specialist KS II Steckrutenserie wurde größter Wert auf kleinste Details gelegt. 
- Excellente Rutenbau - Technologie der modernsten Art
- Superschnelle, Dynamische Aktion
- Enormes Rückgrat - gepaart mit unendlichen Kraftreserven
- feinste Bisswahrnehmung
- feinster Kork 
- top modernes Design
- mit Hakenhalter 
- mit Sic Ringe
- mit High End Rollenhalter
- mit megastarker, schier unzerbrechlichem Power Blank verstärkt durch High Double Cross Mesh Gewebe
- individuelle Longlife Beringung, gestestet für das Fischen mit geflochtenen Schnüren.
Semi - parabole Aktion mit harten Rückrat und somit ausgezeichnet, um alle Arten Kunstköder damit zu führen, die zum Zanderangeln wichtig sind. Das genau ist die KS II Zander!​ 
Was bedeutet eigentlich Semi-parabolisch?

Ich hoffe das ihr euer Wissen und eure Meinung mit mir teilt :vik:​ 
wie gesagt frohes Neues!#6
Und danke schonmal.​


----------



## Ein_Angler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich hatte die Angelrute in der Hand und fand diese eigentlich viel zu weich. Also zum Angeln im Rhein bei "Mannem" auch ein zu niedriges Wurfgewicht.

Nimm lieber ein Blinkerabo und eine Berkley Jigolo mit 55€ Zuzahlung oder die Black Arc mit 22€ Zuzahlung. Den bei Fisch und Fang gibts nix gescheites dabei ausser der Shimano Baitrunner.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

in ca. 14 Tagen kann ich dir deine Frage beantworten. ein Kolege von mir hat die Rute und ist voll zufrieden, und bald hab ich sie auch...:q


----------



## allrounder11 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich halte weder von der blinker,noch von der Fisch und Fang was!

Wenn ich mir die hefte durchlese, muss ich in aller Regel feststellen , das die hälfte des inhaltes völlig uninteressant ist. 


Deshalb kaufe ich auschließlich hefte mit einer einzelnen angelart (z. b. Karpfenangeln)


----------



## Kotzi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Fisch und fang finde ich neben raubfisch die interessanteste angelzeitung
ganz schlimm finde ich blinker da dort absolut kein inhalt drin ist nur werbung und 2-3 berichte durchzogen von werbung

kuk mal bei der fisch und fang unter freundschaftswerbung, frag oma oder so
da ist eine gute rolle: penn sargus und ne super spinnrute drinne die ich selber auch hab und nur empfehlen kann die sportex black stream


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Angelrute in der Hand und fand diese eigentlich viel zu weich. Also zum Angeln im Rhein bei "Mannem" auch ein zu niedriges Wurfgewicht.
> 
> Nimm lieber ein Blinkerabo und eine Berkley Jigolo mit 55€ Zuzahlung oder die Black Arc mit 22€ Zuzahlung. Den bei Fisch und Fang gibts nix gescheites dabei ausser der Shimano Baitrunner.


 
Ich fische weniger bis garnicht am Rhein xD
Ich fische meist den unbefahrenen Neckarteil bei seckenheim oder Neckarhausen.
Ist dort das bessere Einsatzgebiet für diese Rute?


Mehr Infos zum Heft bitte :vik:!!
Ich hätte schon ganz gerne ein allgemeines Angelmagazin, da ich ja noch Einsteiger bin und mich noch auf eine Richtung festlegen muss.
Oder kennt ihr ein eurer Meinung nach besseres allgemeines Angelmagazin?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> ...
> Was bedeutet eigentlich Semi-parabolisch?...



Semi- parabolisch setzt sich zusammen aus semi und parabolisch.
Semi => kommt aus dem lateinischen(lateinischer Präfix) und bedeutet "halb". Kannst du hin und wieder auch auf Wein- oder Sektflaschen lesen, als "semi secco" bedeutet halb trocken.
parabolisch => ein Eigenschaftswort bedeutet: einer Parabel folgend/beschreibend. Parabeln sind in der Mathematik zu finden als quadratische Gleichung oder auch als Schnitt durch einen Kegel.
Eine Rute mit semiparabolischer Aktion, ist eine Rute mit Halbaktion, das heißt die Rute arbeitet(biegt sich durch) hauptsächlich im oberenTeil bis in ihre Mitte.
Ruten fürs Grundangeln(z.B. Karpfenangeln), Brandungsangeln, schweres Posenfischen und allroundige Ruten haben häufig so eine Aktion.


----------



## Kotzi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Kauf dir doch einfach mal eine Fisch und Fang und schau ob sie dir gefällt


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Gefallen tut sie mir ja.
Das Problem ist, das man als Einsteiger egal bei welchem Thema erstmal fast alles glaubt was er hört.
Jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen, ob die Berichte gut sind und ob sie vom Inhalt her das Richtige sind für einen Einsteiger.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Problematik


----------



## Bassattack (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Hallo zusammen ,da wollte ich auch mal was zu sagen also Fisch&Fang oder Blinker,find ich auch ******** 80% werbung und die meisten berichte recht unintressant ,in Spanien haben wir so ne angelsport zeitung die heisst FEDERPESCA (GrupoV),kann man auch im internet anschauen ,die ist erste Sahne bessonders atracktiv für Raubfischangler da findet man alles besten fangzeiten  die besten stauseen für Schwarzbarsche,Zander,Hecht)und man hatt jedes mobnat ein tollen Wobbler von Storm oder USA Weichplastikköder als geschenk-artikel dabei und das alles für 3,70€.
Gruss Bassattack:vik:


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich bin langjähriger, sehr zufriedener Abonnent der Fisch und Fang.

Die Berichte sind gut, gleichen sich aber von Zeitung zu Zeitung. Ist aber überall so, denn das Angeln erfindet man nicht jeden Monat neu.

Was aber die FuF aus macht ist die DVD. Jeden Monat Beiträge zu lesen und auch zu sehen ist für mich ein monatliches Highlight, auf das ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte.

Ich habe auch die Angelwoche abonniert. Diese ist auch gut, aber meiner Meinung stimmt einfach das Preis Leistungsverhalten, gerade durch die DVD bei der Fisch und Fang.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Bassattack (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Natürlich nur in Spanien erhältlich und in Spanisch aber sowas müsste man mal hitr in Deutschland einrichten ,hir in Deutschland liest man die Raubfisch ,danach Fisch&Fang oder Blinker und in allen drei sind verschiedene meinungen b.z.l. besten köder beste fangzeit etc.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ob die FuF Top oder Flop ist entscheiden ganz alleine die Leser und die Abonnenten und da mischt die FuF ganz vorne mit.


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Was ist denn auf den DVD´s zu sehen?
Videos von anderen Anglern wie sie Fische fangen oder Montagetips etc?
Den Werbeanteil der FuF kenne ich, nur brauch ich eine Bewertung der Berichte ob die inhaltlich gut sind. 

Danke für die vielen Antworten :vik:


----------



## micha1581 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

@ bassattack


dann muß man halt bei einer der drei genannten bleiben. dann kommt man auch nicht durcheinander:m


----------



## Ein_Angler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Oder kennt ihr ein eurer Meinung nach besseres allgemeines Angelmagazin?




Ja klar die AngelWoche finde ich immer noch am besten. Ist aber von den Abogeschenken am dürftigsten.

Wenn man bedenkt das eine Berkley Jigolo etwa 170€ kostet und man mit 55€ Zuzahlung praktisch 120€ geschenkt bekommt würde ich diese nehmen. Alles andere sind nur Geschenke von ~60€. Für mich wäre die Entscheidung einfach.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ja auf den DVD´s sind alle Themen rund ums Angeln. Natürlich Montagen, aber auf Angler und spannende Drills, halt das was unsere Passion aus macht. Rufe doch einfach mal bei der FuF an und bestelle dir ein Magazin zum testen. Die sind meist sehr kulant und du kannst dir ein Bild machen. Du kannst aber auch warten bis eine DVD mal im "normalen" Magazin ist, denn ab und zu bringen die eine kostenlose DVD auch mit in den "normalen" Handel.

Dies ist meist das Magazin 01 jeden Jahres und ich denke die kommt bald oder ist vielleicht schon da.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ja klar die AngelWoche finde ich immer noch am besten.


 
Klar ist interessant, aber ähnelt doch sehr der "Bild". Meine Meinung. Trotzdem bin ich Abonnent, weil man dieses Blatt mal schnell zwischen durch lesen kann.


----------



## Pinn (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr die Fisch und Fang findet.
> Findet ihr sie für einen Angeleinsteiger passend? Also was Infos und Tricks und so angeht, oder ist die Qualität von Bericht zu Bericht schwankend?
> Oder sind die Infos für einen Einsteiger eher ungeeignet?
> Oder habt ihr ne komplett andere Meinung? #6



Hallo Anglerjugend (seltsamer Name, sprichst Du für die Anglerjugend im Allgemeinen oder eher für Dich selber???), ich möchte hier nicht den Standardhinweis auf die Suchfunktion wiederholen, weil ich sowas gegenüber neuen Boardies für arrogant und überheblich halte. Trotzdem der Hinweis: Hier im AB laufen zur Zeit interessante Diskussionen zu dem Thema. Zum Bleistift hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396

Ob F&F Dich anglerisch weiter bringt, musst Du für Dich selber entscheiden. Da steht sicher nicht nur Blödsinn drin und manche der Beiträge auf der mitgelieferten CD/DVD sind richtig informativ.



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Und nun noch eine zweite Frage:
> Bei dem Jahresabo sind ja immer Prämien dabei
> http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1824/ ( runter scrollen ).
> Wenn ich mich jetzt für ein Jahresabo entscheiden sollte, fände ich die Zanderrute sehr interessant.
> ...


Die Produktbeschreibung hört sich nicht schlecht an. Aber ich kenne die Rute nicht. Und eine Rute über Abonnement-Werbung ist bestimmt keine Superqualität, sondern eine Rute, die in die Kalkulation des Zeitschriftenverlegers passt

Wenn Du genau diese Rute haben möchtest, dann lass Dir doch so ein Abonnement durch einen Kumpel vermitteln. Der kassiert die Prämie und reicht sie zu Dir durch. Du kündigst rechtzeitig im nächsten Jahr und wirbst Du dann Deinen Kumpel an. Dann nimmst Du selber die Prämie mit und gibst sie an den Kumpel weiter.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das solche Tricksereien irgendwie Sinn machen. Letztendlich erhält man nur Geräte, die sich im Vergleich zu einem Jahresabo für den Zeitschriftenverleger rechnen. Schnäppchen halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Anglerjugend (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

........


----------



## Anglerjugend (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

.......


----------



## Anglerjugend (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerjugend (seltsamer Name, sprichst Du für die Anglerjugend im Allgemeinen oder eher für Dich selber???), ich möchte hier nicht den Standardhinweis auf die Suchfunktion wiederholen, weil ich sowas gegenüber neuen Boardies für arrogant und überheblich halte. Trotzdem der Hinweis: Hier im AB laufen zur Zeit interessante Diskussionen zu dem Thema. Zum Bleistift hier:
> http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396&highlight=Redakteure
> 
> 
> Wenn Du genau diese Rute haben möchtest, dann lass Dir doch so ein Abonnement durch einen Kumpel vermitteln. Der kassiert die Prämie und reicht sie zu Dir durch. Du kündigst rechtzeitig im nächsten Jahr und wirbst Du dann Deinen Kumpel an. Dann nimmst Du selber die Prämie mit und gibst sie an den Kumpel weiter.


 
Hm, irgendwie geht der Link nicht ... #d

Die Rute bekomme ich auch ohne das Freundschaftsabo dazu.

Für den Neckar, der Teil auf dem keine Schiffe fahren, bei Ilvesheim, dürfte diese Rute zum Gummifischen genügen oder?

Weil mein Problem ist, ich habe zz eine Spinrute mit 30g Wg, die Rute kommt mir dafür zu weich vor.
Dann habe ich noch einen Prügel zum Spinnen mit 90g Wg
( Meine erste Rute, war für den Ansitz und fürs Spinnen gedacht als Notlösung ), was mir zu Hart vorkommt man merkt nur einen leichten Widerstand, wenn ein Barsch gebissen hat aber nicht das Schlagen und Rucken des Fisches was meiner Meinung nach wichtig ist :m
Und für nur 14 Euronen, anstatt 70 Euronen wollt ich mal wissen, da ich mir warscheins das Abo eh holen werde ob die Rute so der gute Mittelweg zwischen meinen beiden anderen Ruten.
Denn die leichte nehme ich, wenn ich geziehlt auf Barsch fische oder für den Forellenpuff und den Prügel, wenn der Necker Hochwasser hat, was bei uns immer mal vorkommt.
Wie gesagt, ist die Rute was für das "normale" Spinnen?

 P.S. ich hab mir das so gedacht:
Prämie 1) *Fjord-Combo von CORMORAN + DVD "Fangen in Norwegen" -> *Da geh ich nich fischen, fällt deshalb raus
Prämie 2)*Rolle PENN 321 LH GT2 plus Strickmütze von PENN* -> Passt nicht zu meiner restlichen Ausrüstung
Prämie 3)Die beschriebene Rute
Prämie 4)*Hand-GPS iFinder GO2 *-> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Dann gibt es noch 2 Rollen
1) Eine Freilaufrolle zum Ansitzen habe ich schon.
2) Die zweite Rolle würde auch in Frage kommen aber, wenn die Spinnrute den Sinn der Zwischenrute wie oben beschrieben erfüllen würde, wäre mir die Rute lieber.
Oder würdet ihr sagen, die anderen beiden Ruten benutzen die ich schon habe und die Prämienrolle an eine dranschrauben?

Sorry für die verwirrte Situation :q ich hoffe ihr steigt durch #6


----------



## Kotzi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Kuk dir mal die Sportex Black stream an.
die habe ich auch und meiner meinung nach ideal zum spinnfischen auf zander. hart genug aber auch nicht zu hart das man nix fühlt
ist echt n feines stöckchen.


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Natürlich nur in Spanien erhältlich und in Spanisch aber sowas müsste man mal hitr in Deutschland einrichten ,hir in Deutschland liest man die Raubfisch ,danach Fisch&Fang oder Blinker und in allen drei sind verschiedene meinungen b.z.l. besten köder beste fangzeit etc.


 
naja - ich denke das sich in spanien die leute auch nicht immer einig über dinge wie z.b. köder, fangzeiten etc. sind. davon abgesehen bringt es ihm nichts zu wissen das es in spanien ne gute angelzeitschrift gibt (die mit sicherheit auch ihre gegner hat ).

ich würd dir raten, dass du dir erst mal die nächsten 3-4 ausgaben im zeitschriftenhandel besorgst. denke das dürfte dann genügen um sich ne grundlegende meinung zu bilden. wenns dir hierbei um die prämie geht ist das auch kein problem, da sie diese meistens über einen sehr langen zeitraum anbieten.


----------



## Pinn (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie geht der Link nicht ... #d



Der müsste funktionieren:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396

Gruß, Werner


----------



## antonio (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerjugend (seltsamer Name, sprichst Du für die Anglerjugend im Allgemeinen oder eher für Dich selber???), ich möchte hier nicht den Standardhinweis auf die Suchfunktion wiederholen, weil ich sowas gegenüber neuen Boardies für arrogant und überheblich halte. Trotzdem der Hinweis: Hier im AB laufen zur Zeit interessante Diskussionen zu dem Thema. Zum Bleistift hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396
> 
> ...



so pauschal abwerten sollte man die werbeprämien(egal von welcher zeitung) nicht.siehe penn sargus usw.
die verlage bekommen diese meist fürn appel und nen ei von den herstellern.

antonio
es sind auch gute sachen dabei


----------



## bobbl (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Also, ich habe seit diesem Jahr das Fisch und Fang Abo und bin sehr zufrieden.
Vorher war ich 2 Jahre lang Blinkerleser.
Zwischen den Zeitschriften liegen Welten.
Der Blinker ist besser geschrieben und die Hitparade-wens interessiert- ist irgendwie netter aufgezogen.
Allerdings ist die Blinker DVD absoluter Schrott, der so gut wie nie etwas mit gängigen Angelmethoden zu tun hat und auch scheiß langweilig gemacht ist.

Die Fisch und Fang ist anders.
Die Artikel sind schon in Ordnung, aber recht langweilig geschrieben.
Die DVD ist allerdings der Hammer! Zu einigen Artikeln aus dem Heft gibts dann nen Videobeitrag und die sind immer gut.
Auch finde ich die 100 Euro Aktion der Fisch und Fang super.
Die Prämie, die ich mir für dieses Abo ausgesucht hab ist die Penn Slammer 460, die wollte ich eh schon und habe sie nun für fast lau bekommen.


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Der Blinker ist besser geschrieben


 
der ca. 80%ige werbeanteil ist wirklich sehr gut abgedruckt #6


----------



## kamin (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

ich bin nach der F.u.F. dvd süchtig :vik:


----------



## bobbl (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> der ca. 80%ige werbeanteil ist wirklich sehr gut abgedruckt #6



 macht echt was her.


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



bobbl schrieb:


> macht echt was her.


----------



## seaside (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Hab mir auch mal alle Hefte angesehen. Bei FuF finde ich gut, dass die halt auch solche Berichte über die Geschichte oder die Natur bringen. Nur ein Hinweis für Anfänger (zu denen ich mich auch noch zähle): Jedes Heft steht was drin, was es tolles neues, fängiges gibt. Nimm das nicht so ernst, sondern beschränke dich auf ein paar Techniken (Dropshot, Jiggen oder was auch immer), sonst bist du bald nur noch am Köder kaufen. Oder du probierst alles aus und spezialisierst dich dann, ist halt teurer.

grüße


----------



## Anglerjugend (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Das ist ja das Problem, es gibt zuviel ^^


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

OP wenn du auf die Homepage von Fisch und Fang gehst geht Links oben ein kleines 2. Fenster auf wo du kostenlos ein Probeheft bestellen kannst.

Mal so wars noch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr.


Also ich habe auch Ewigkeiten nach nem guten Heft gesucht und find die Blinker überhaupt nicht gut,da ist das F&F schon besser.

Viele sagen die angelwoche sei gut aber zwecks Abos siehts da dürftig aus.

Wenn es die Blinker sein muss dann würd ich vorher die Esox nehmen,nur weiß grad nicht was da für Prämien dabei sind.

Die Jigolo im Blinker wär halt echt ganz geil nur sparen tut man hier keine 120€ wei ldie Rute nur noch 130-140€ kostet, da musste halt schauen ob du die Rute überhaupt brauchen würdest.


Meine Rute ist immer noch nicht da.

Gestern kam das Raubfisch Heft wo noch drin stand das ich die Rolle erst zugeschickt bekomme wenn die das Geld fürs Abo auf Ihrem Konto haben,selbes Spielchen bei meiner KSII Zander.

*Ich bin zufrieden mit der F&F und dem dazugehörigen Raubfisch Abo!*

Beim F&F kriegste die Februar Ausgabe wenn du das Heft jetzt bestellst,weil wir die Abos haben haben die Januar Ausgabe schon seit 21.12.2009 zuhause liegen und so lauft das jeden Monat,die is bis spätestens 24. im Briefkasten.


*@SchindHSD*

Die Jogolo kostet aktuell nur noch 130€ und man muss fast 60€ zuzahlen also sparste keine 120€ mehr,ist nun fast gleich wie bei allen anderen Prämien.

Für diesen Preis hab ich se bei Ebay und vor Weihnachten in nem Shop gesehen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich habe mir die F & F letztens bestellt und als Bemerkung geschrieben, ob sie mir als erste Ausgabe nicht die Januar Ausgabe schicken könnten.
Jetzt hoff ich nurnoch, dass sie das lesen und auch meinen Wunsch erfüllen! 
Wenn die Rute da ist ( Specialist KS II Zander ) gehts ab an den Kanal mim Gummifisch. :vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Wie gesagt solange die das Geld noch nicht von deinem Konto abgebucht haben kriegste die Prämie auch noch nicht zugeschickt

Aber das steht alles in dem Brief drin den du mit deiner 1. Ausgabe bekommst.

Dacht ich schreib das mal da rein nicht das einige denken die bestellen Heute das Abo und morgen ist die Rute da,der Spaß geht schon 2- Wochen vom Bestelltag ab!


----------



## ShangHai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich denke, ob eine Angelzeitschrift nun als gut oder schlecht zu bewerten ist, kommt in erster Line darauf an, was man erwartet. Wenn man sich schlicht unterhalten lassen möchte mit dem Thema Angeln, sind die meisten Zeitschriften Ok. 
Wenn man ersthaft etwas erfahren möchte, halte ich solche Zeitschriften für weniger praktisch. 

Ich lese so´n Kram sehr gerne als reine Unterhaltung und ähnliches denke ich über die DVD´s.

Weder durch eine Zeitung, noch durch eine DVD habe ich einen Fisch mehr gefangen.


----------



## moerty (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

hi,
also ich finde die F u F auch besser, gerade mit dem Autor Matze Koch bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Der spricht einfach frei nach schnauze und redet nicht immer so abgehakt und abgelesen wie dei autoren beim blinker. Auch Dustin Schöne finde ich recht gut, ein junger Autor der sein wissen gut übermitteln kann.
Natürlich nervt auch mich diese übermäßige werbung, aber das problem hast du bei allen zeitschriften.
Wie auch schon andere hier geschrieben haben, ist die DVD bei F u F wirklich sehr gut. Alles wird gut und recht einfach beschrieben, auch für anfänger begreiflich.
Zum schluß möchte ich noch die 100€ Aktion loben, die gelegentlich in der F u F sind. Da kann man sehen, dass man nicht immer utopische summen für geräte ausgeben muß, um etwas zu fangen.
Das wars erstmal, sonst muß ich noch werbegeld von F u F verlangen:vik:

gruß
mörty


----------



## bobbl (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Die 100 Euroaktion ist so ziemlich das beste an der Zeitschrift, echt interessant zu sehen, was man denn für sein Geld bekommen kann.


----------



## Meteraal (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Die 100-Euro-Aktion ist wirklich super! Und die Beiträge von Matze Koch sind auch erste Sahne! Der kann das Wissen mit einer Portion Humor vermittel und auch sonst völlig locker rüberkommt, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Leuten beim "Blinker". Die sind da einfach nur, wie von moerty schon sagte, sehr komisch. Aber bei allen Lob an Matze Koch, die anderen Redakteure non Fisch und Fang sind auch wirklich Spitze!


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

meine favoriten sind matze koch und dustin schöne
denen ihre angelberichte sind echt klasse, und beide sind sehr sympatisch
im allgemeinen finde ich die zeitschrift sehr seeeehr gut


----------



## Pinnelot (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich finde die Fisch & Fang ebenfalls besser als die Blinker. Mit den Berichten der Blinker kann ich nicht so viel anfangen wie mit denen der Fisch & Fang.

Eine kleine Frage noch. 
Vor zwei Tagen (16.1.10) hab ich mir ein Abo der Fisch & Fang bestellt. Wisst ihr, ob ich die Januar Ausgabe noch zugestellt bekomme? 
Die Ausgabe habe ich bei einem Freund schon überflogen und die Berichte haben mich sehr angetan. Desshalb möchte ich diese Ausgabe nicht verpassen.


----------



## bastiv (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Du wirst sicher nicht mehr die Januar Ausgabe bekommen!

Denke du bekommst die Februar Ausgabe! Kannst du ja nachkaufen.


----------



## Pinnelot (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ok, dann werde ich gleich morgen ins Geschäft flitzen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## bastiv (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich hatte das gleiche mit der Rute&Rolle aber schon ein paar Tage eher Abonniert als du und habe heute die Februar Ausgabe bekommen.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Pinnelot schrieb:


> .
> Eine kleine Frage noch.
> Vor zwei Tagen (16.1.10) hab ich mir ein Abo der Fisch & Fang bestellt. Wisst ihr, ob ich die Januar Ausgabe noch zugestellt bekomme?



*NIEMALS,ich habe HEUTE (am 18.1.)schon die Februar Ausgabe bekommen*,die kommen immer zwischem 18.-22. für nächsten Monat,find ich super genial gelöst weil ich habe ja auch das Raubfisch Abo und das kommt immer so ziemlich genau am 1. ,bis dahin hab ich das F&F Heft gelesen und dann liegt schonwieder der Raubfisch im Briefkasten,so hab ich eigentlich jeden Monat was zum lesen,hab mir last Week denn Blinker gekauft und muss echt sagen gefällt mir garnicht im Vergleich zu F&F.

*Jo jo MatzeKoch ist echt n cooler Typ verstellt sich nicht und genau das ist das was ich so an Ihm mag!!!

Habt Ihr schonmal im Youtube F&F Kanal die Pleiten Pech und Pannen Videos gesehen?

Teilweise voll lustig,da soll ja jetzt dann auch monatlich oder alle 2 Monate ein Heft bzw ne DVD rauskommen rein über Drehpannen.....wie ich letztens irgendwo gelesen habe.
*

Ich frage mich gerade was Ihr mit der 100€ Aktion meint?

Hab ich noch nie was von gehört...okay hab das Abo auch erst seit Mitte Dezember.....könnt mich mal einer aufklären was hier gemeint ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein lieber Knigge.... da bist Du aber falsch gewickelt. Der Raubfisch erscheint nur alle 2 Monate - also nix mit jeden Monat 2 Hefte lesen.....




Er hat ihn wohl erst einmal bekommen.|supergri|supergri|supergri



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was Ihr mit der 100€ Aktion meint?


 
Diese Aktion der Fisch&Fang soll beweisen das man auch mit "wenig" Geld "viel" Fisch fangen kann. Ein Redakteur (z.B Matze Koch oder  Jan Lock) bekommen einen Umschlag in die Hand gedrückt in dem sich 100 € und eine Aufgabe befinden. Z.B. fange min. einen Hecht mit 90 cm oder 5 maßige Hechte. Der Protagonist darf nun für die 100 € Angelkram kaufen - Ruten, Rollen, Schnur und eben alles was nötig ist. Nun hat er 24 h Zeit besagte Aufgabe zu erfüllen. 

Zum Thema:

Ich habe ein Raubfisch -und ein F&F Abo um meiner Angel- DVD- Sammelleidenschaft zu frönen. Die Beiträge finde ich eher durchwachsen. 
Mein absoluter "Lieblings"- Redakteur ist Matze Koch, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil er einfach angelt! Da geht es nicht um den neusten Shad oder Bait oder hastenichtgesehn, nein, er zeigt einfach nur wie er Fische fängt und das zumeist mit den "primitivsten" Methoden. Was ich missbillige sind Artikel die gespickt sind mit (Eigen-)Werbung. Ich nenne an der Stelle keine Namen, die kann jeder selbst schnell rausfinden. 

Eins noch zum Schluß- so sehe ich das zumindest- 4,20 € für die F&F im Monat plus 3,70 € für den Raubfisch alle zwei Monate machen mich jetzt nicht unbedingt viiiiiiiel ärmer, dazu gibt es jedesmal eine DVD mit ca. 1 Stunde Spieldauer. Fazit: für *mich* absolut akzeptabel. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Früher hatte mein Dad zu Hause die Fisch und Fang im Abo - die habe ich auch immer gerne gelesen!

Aber mir ist die Zeitung das Geld nicht wert und ich lese lieber im Internet meine "Angel-Berichte" usw. - gerade hier im Anglerboard finde ich eine Menge Sachen zu den Themen, die mich interessieren!

ABER:

Der Beisszeitenkalender von Fisch und Fang ist super!

Man kann darüber schmunzeln, aber gerade am Rhein haben sich die dort angegebenen "Beisszeiten" in den letzten drei Jahren auffallend mit den Zeiten des Kalenders überschnitten!

Zwar fahre ich angeln, wann ich Lust und Laune (& Zeit) habe, jedoch bin ich mittlerweile verblüfft, wie oft ich Bisse kriege, zu Zeiten, die der Kalender als Beisszeiten ausweist!

Den Kalender für 2010 kann man auf der F&F - Homepage gratis als PDF runterladen und ich kann ihn nur als Orientierung empfehlen!

Ich richte mich nicht wirklich danach, aber ich habe verblüffende Erfahrungen damit gemacht, meine Angelzeiten zumindest mal aus Interesse mit dem Kalender abzugleichen!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Christian R. (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Ich finde "Fisch und Fang" rundum super !

Das ganze Team ist absolut in Ordnung !
Die Beiträge klasse !
Das Heft zeugt einer wesentlich höherer Qualität als manch anderer |rolleyes
Qualitätsmässig wie inhaltlich #6

Sicher stellt jeder Angler andere Ansprüche und deswegen werden sich bei solchen Umfragen die Meinungen immer spalten


----------



## big-esox (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

zu den dvd´s
die blinkerdvd´s gehen nur über ein thema welches für einen selber interessant sein kann oder eben nicht.

bei den f&f sind viele themen drin was ich persönlich auch abwechslungsreicher und besser finde.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Jo da hab ich mich verschrieben verguckt..keine Ahnung...ich wusste eigentlich schon "damals" als ich denn Post geschrieben habe das die Raubfisch nur 6x im Jahr kommt.
*************



Die Abos gefallen mir immer noch mehr!


Werd mir nächste Woche das Spezial Heft "so fängt man Karpfen" kaufen natürlich mit Matze Koch + DVD mit 90min,bin mal gespannt wie das Heft ist,da es von Matze ist denk ich ists bestimmt einwandfrei!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fish und Fang! Top oder Flop?*

Hi
ich lese zwar den Blinker, aber es ist meistens so das irgendetwas neues vorgestellt wird und das es viele gibt die den scheiß nachmachen.
Teilweise ist es ganz nützlich, da man Führungsweisen usw. kennenlernt.
Es ist dennoch zu empfehlen so eine Zeitschrift zu abonnieren.


----------

